# Plastic tanks and heat mats



## hyla (Jan 24, 2009)

Does anyone know whether they can be used together or if it would damage the tank/ frog? I need to house some map tree frogs quickly and cant afford to buy a glass tank at present.

comments please!


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

as long as its on a thermostat it should be ok


----------



## hyla (Jan 24, 2009)

can you please explain the thermostat/ heat mat thing? do they come together? I'm used to looking at frogs in the wild not in tanks!


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

How did you come to get the frogs? What temp range do they need?


----------



## hyla (Jan 24, 2009)

They were kept in a temp controlled room previously so had no need for a heat mat, they need about 18 to 26 degrees


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

There are massive discussions go on in various threads here regarding the use of thermostats... won't bore you with them, just that some people see them as ESSENTIAL and others think they have got away without buying one so far and never had a problem, so they will continue.

A cheap mat stat costs about £20 (microclimate) from various online reptile co's. A heatmat costs from £10 + approx.

Heatmats should only heat up to a max of somewhere around 30 / 35 degrees celsius or so (at a guess - please don't jump on me if not exact!! just trying to explain the concept- not investigated in minute detail), so therefore you really should have a matstat attached to it to turn it on and off to keep it at the temperature required for the animal that you are going to keep it on.

However - heatmats can and do go wrong :bash: (think there is a sticky on the snake part of the forum that will give you much more info on this) so most people choose to protect their pets by using a thermostat with a heatmat.

I have heatmats with thermostats that share under various plastic and glass tanks that I keep a hognose snake, and whites tree frogs on so that they can thermoregulate for themselves (also keep crix containers and mealie aliens on them). :lol2:
Plastic tanks are the sort you get from Wilkinsons (aquarium/faunarium type at £4.99 each) and these seem to be quite ok and fit for purpose at present.

Hope this has helped rather than confused you further...:blush::lol2: ... J


----------



## hyla (Jan 24, 2009)

I've just noticed you're in Scotland, do you know where there may be cheap tanks I could get a hold of? people rarely seem to put them on here for sale in scotland


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Right. Did you get them from a pet shop then? How big are they? Are they nocturnal or diurnal? Curious about the frogs but wondering if a light fitting (not spotlight) would give you the heat...but need to determine the size of tank they require, UV light, etc.


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Just a thought... I believe all frogs thermoregulate - therefore heatmat should really not cover any more than one third of the underneath of tank, to allow them to get to cool area's when they need to cool down a little... J


----------



## hyla (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks for the thermostat advice, it has made things clearer! who would have thought some little froggies would cost so much to house?!


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

hyla said:


> thanks for the thermostat advice, it has made things clearer! who would have thought some little froggies would cost so much to house?!


You obviously didnt research them before you bought them!! Did you think it would be cheap? You dont just put them in a tank with some wood and a plant.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

if you dont mind me asking how did u end up with these froggies, there not the every day in every other reptile shop kinda frog, 

i dont expect there's a huge amount of data out there either hyla geographica isn't your common place in captivity kinda frog. are they fully grown or still young. 

for plastic tanks you can probably pick them up at most aquatics or even normal pet store these days even places like wilkinsons have some. what kinda size you thinking of going for.


----------



## hyla (Jan 24, 2009)

yikes ip3kid, no need to get knickers in a twist, get your facts straight before you have a go: I dont have them yet and i know an awful lot about frogs in the wild and caring for frogs where the equipment is already provided, I was merely saying things are very overpriced and you need a ridiculous amount of gadgets


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

how can you say you know how to care for frogs if there already set up, do you mean you can mist, change the water and feed them?

I dont see a thermost as esential, if you are using the correct kind of heat mat they should not be over heating your tank. I use exo terra heat waves (jungle) and they keep my tanks at a steady 22-25. If you are using them for aboreal frogs then put the heat mat on 1 of the sides, if the frog is ground dwelling then place the heat mat under the substrate leaving at least a 3rd of it not being covered by the heat mat. Just remember that substrate, backings and the material of the viv will reduce the amount of heat given.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

hyla said:


> I was merely saying things are very overpriced and you need a ridiculous amount of gadgets


 i have to agree that things maybe a little overpriced (i get most stuff second hand of ebay lol) but if u consider these animals need a stable environment an environment that isnt the same as the british climate i wouldnt consider a heating device (heat mat) hooked up to a heat controller(thermostat) and maybe a thermometer (just to make sure everything’s ticking over nicely) a ridiculous amount you are in essence creating a new environment. you can get heat mats that produce a smaller amount of heat or a smaller heat mat itself but in the UK its common practice to use thermostats mainly fo safety reasons but its your choice really

this isnt a dig just my opinion on the matter


----------



## hyla (Jan 24, 2009)

ps. they are Hypiboas geographicus now and wide spread across central america so a fair amount of research has been carried out with them and their life history is well known


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

hyla said:


> ps. they are Hypiboas geographicus now and wide spread across central america so a fair amount of research has been carried out with them and their life history is well known


You cant even spell the latin name, They're Hyp*s*iboas Geographicus


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Thermostats are good in respect they make things a little safer, but remember any thing electrical can have faults. If you are using a heat mat that will only heat to your required temp at the max, your tanks are well ventilated, the tanks are in a room with a good constant temp and not in silly places like a window ledge or above a radiator then its not very likely they will over heat.

My frog collection has got alot smaller over the last 6 months, but i have never used thermostats and have NEVER had a problem with over heating or the temps falling. I do admitidly have central heating so i can controll the anbiant temprature of my room.

All i would say is that weather you decide to use a thermostat or not a thermometer is a vital part of the set up that should NOT be left out at any cost.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

I am more worried that you are getting frogs without having the funds to keep them. To be honest, it would be better off in a glass tank, unless it was a temporary house. 

Get a small exo terra (45x45x45) or the size that would be good for your frogs. You could get a longer one or taller one depending on how your frog looks. They have the light canopies and with 2.0 sun glow bulbs you can raise the heat a few degrees safely and cheaply. There are no hot spots this way, it provides UV if needed either by the frog or by the plants, it is safe. 

I dont use thermostats, but then it depends more on your individual tank. You wont be able to skimp on this. I keep a couple of common toads I found in the garden and it cost be over 100.00 to set up their tank, 2.75 a week to feed them, and about 1.00 a week on water. That is without lighting or heating!!! 

Hope this helps...be prepared...frogs are not cheap to keep!:2thumb:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Plastic tanks are ok if they ar designed or modified to suit.

Exo terra do a range of them with grilled topps. i used one to house my red eyes when they were babys. just added a few small holes along the bottom of either side to help with air flow and they were fine.


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

Haha I keep my smaller red eyeds in a plastic tank too. Does a perfect job!

Frog keeping is as easy or difficult as each individual makes it. It depends if you see cleaning, buying the best equipment and spending your money as a negative. I personally don't. I enjoy spending my money on making their habitats better for them, I enjoy cleaning cos you get to handle them for a brief minute or two while popping them into a keep-safe box, and I find it all worth it for in return. I get to keep my favourite amphibians from rainforests in my front room!! It's incredible! 

It's worth every penny and isn't fair on the frog if we aren't going to give 110% in making sure they are as happy as can be!


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

hyla said:


> Does anyone know whether they can be used together or if it would damage the tank/ frog? I need to house some map tree frogs quickly and cant afford to buy a glass tank at present.
> 
> comments please!


If you want a super cheap tank i recently bought a food storage container that's as clear and as thick as glass but lightweight and unbreakable. Please read my post here it includes pictures and the website you can buy them from.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/amphibians/248128-look-my-great-new-super.html

Hope this helps: victory:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I agree, housing frogs isn't a cheap hobby, I recently have bought myself 3 whites tree frogs, after ages and ages researching them and getting the tank ready. but there is always more to learn! and you guys are great! I have spent over £300 just setting my tank up to make it a home from home, I wouldn't personally use a plastic tank, but I would have thought it would be ok as a temporary stop gap. as for thermostats, I don't use one either, but I DO have a thermometer! so I can regularly check on the temps in the tank.  good luck with these little guys, and if you do go ahead with them, post some pics, very curious to see these little guys! xx


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

andaroo said:


> If you want a super cheap tank i recently bought a food storage container that's as clear and as thick as glass but lightweight and unbreakable. Please read my post here it includes pictures and the website you can buy them from.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/amphibians/248128-look-my-great-new-super.html
> 
> Hope this helps: victory:



wont be tall enough there an arboreal species. (i do think those are awesome tho)


----------

